# Controller wiring help



## snails07 (24/1/17)

I'm building a mash temp controller using a RaspberryPi and Craftbeerpi and just wanting to make sure this 240v wiring is 110% correct.

I will be getting my sparky neighbour to check it over once it is done but just wanting to try to get it right before i take it round to him.

It will be powering a keg king 2200w element that is installed in the kettle.


----------



## Camo6 (24/1/17)

Not even gonna touch this one. Show it to your sparky mate first.

Computer says no.


----------



## snails07 (24/1/17)

Haha, thought that might be the response.
The sparky will be checking it over


----------



## Zorco (24/1/17)

There is no shortage of electrical people here who could advise.


But electricity make you be all like....


https://zippy.gfycat.com/IllPleasingDolphin.webm


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/17)

Camo6 said:


> Not even gonna touch this one. Show it to your sparky mate first.
> 
> Computer says no.


Indeed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/17)

....and the wires look a bit tight...unlike a few ex GF's


----------



## Zorco (24/1/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ....and the wires look a bit tight...unlike a few ex GF's


----------



## snails07 (24/1/17)

@Ducatiboy stu - yes the terminal block will be mounted to the case and what do you mean by "fix this bit" in the first image? Make sure it is secure?


----------



## malt junkie (24/1/17)

A cable gland might please DBS, so would better taste in women.



Why did I go there?


----------



## snails07 (24/1/17)

Cable gland. Got it, cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> A cable gland might please DBS, so would better taste in women.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I go there?


Because you could


----------

